# How would you feel if your spouse did this



## 22yearsin (Aug 12, 2018)

Where she works, the wife of her co-worker tested positive for covid-19 on the 27th and he stayed home with her. Not cause their boss told him to, he decided to do that. Now even though he wasnt In direct contact with my wife, but he was in direct contact with others, who are in direct contact with my wife. 
Well his results came back on the 31st. He texted and said he was positive. 
I found this out earlier tonight at 11pm on the the 1st. And I had asked her, did he go and get tested. And she said, oh yeah I forgot to tell you he texted yesterday and said he was positive as well.
She forgot to tell me that. And we got daughter that's 12. And shes still going in to work like nothings happened. 
I dont really know how I feel about that really. But the part that I am feeling isnt really good. How would yall feel? Would this be a big deal or no?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Circumstances are everything. 

Has your wife been taking covid seriously, or is she one of the people who isn't? Is exposure expected in her line of work? Is it normal for her to be forgetful or did she have a lot going at the time? Is it even an option for your wife to stay home?

I'd be more concerned about the boss who doesn't tell exposed people to stay home.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ask her why she is putting you and your daughter at risk.


----------



## 22yearsin (Aug 12, 2018)

bobert said:


> Circumstances are everything.
> 
> Has your wife been taking covid seriously, or is she one of the people who isn't? Is exposure expected in her line of work? Is it normal for her to be forgetful or did she have a lot going at the time? Is it even an option for your wife to stay home?
> 
> I'd be more concerned about the boss who doesn't tell exposed people to stay home.


She was taking it serious in the beginning. But with the way the medias been and government has been with it, shes slacked off some. Hell we both have really. But we both know the virus is real. Shes a county worker. And for some reason when it comes to her telling me something about her work, yes she has been forgetful in the past. But when you could be putting your families lives at risk, how do you forget that? Theres no way she could stay home and do her type of work.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

22yearsin said:


> Would this be a big deal or no?


Yes, for me, it would be a big deal.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Being picky, today is August 1st in the US and nowhere in the States is it 11pm, yet.

The guy didn't work directly with your wife. She needs to be concerned about the people he interacted with who then interacted with her. They'll need to be tested. That's probably where her mind is.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

My view will be different because of our occupation but I'm not that concerned about Covid-19 anyway.

Mrs. Conan and I are mobile health technicians and I'm positive we have been exposed to C positive people on at least a few occasions.

I guess I know that this virus has already touched many, possibly most, of the citizens here and will eventually encounter everyone. Most will throw it off without even realizing it was there and many will have only minor symptoms while a small percentage will be in real danger but it will spread everywhere. 

I wouldn't be terribly concerned unless you and your wife were in poor health or had some specific health issues that put you at an extra vulnerability. 

Your children are in the Superman category against this virus unless they have some particular vulnerability because of a health issue.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

It would be for me.
Has your wife been tested?
If she hasn't, this needs to be done ASAP.
It would also be a good idea for you and your daughter to be tested as well, especially if your wife comes back positive.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I would be concerned if I were you. I took the virus seriously because I’m very high risk and can’t wear a mask. I quarantined for months but I got it anyway. I had a mild case that was similar to a slight cold and recovered completely in about a week. The problem is you don’t know how your body will react. I had an easy time of it when statistically I shouldn’t have even survived — let alone have bounced back so quickly. It’s a roll of the dice.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I would not even live with a person who still has to go to work every day unless they were required to wear masks at work AND we both lived with masks on at home, which no one would be willing to do. I am high risk for certain death due to my age of 60 and my COPD, which alone means I wouldn't survive since my lungs are already compromised.

Even if I weren't high risk, I still wouldn't live with someone who had to go to work every day. Your wife's co-worker probably got it from his wife, but she got it from somewhere, and that's how it spreads. He had it and was contagious before he stopped going to work. Or, what if she were never tested? He'd still be coming to work unless/until he began to feel sick.

There are also those who are asymptomatic, so people have the disease with no symptoms but are still carriers.

Not to mention all the stupid people who think it's some kind of hoax.

As well as those who are required to wear a mask at work but still don't. They wear it under their chin. They wear it around their mouth but leave their nose exposed. It's ridiculous! And these are people who work with the public, like Walmart and other stores.

People are still in stores shopping with no mask. They wear it to walk through the door since the stores require masks, but then they remove it while shopping.

Something else I've noticed is almost nobody requires their kids to wear to a mask. Children may be superhumans against this disease, but they still get it. They usually have no symptoms, so they're not getting sick and are okay with the disease, but if they have it they are carriers, which puts the rest of us that much more at risk.

Also protestors out in crowds with no mask.

People are crazy.

You have every reason to be concerned, not just regarding this guy, but everyone your wife works with. If he has not already given it to someone, you still have no idea of the lives her other co-workers live, who and how many people they live with that multiply their risk of exposure because at least some of them fall into the above categories.

So don't just zoom in on this particular situation just because you know about it and you're upset that she forgot to tell you. Think of ALL the surrounding circumstances that place you at risk just because she has to go to work every day.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to some people coming back from Wuhan via a circuitous route, my wife and a couple of friends already had COVID-19 back in January. And it's MUCH worse than a cold or flu. It was horrible.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I would be upset.


----------

